# [ADSL] Modem/Router Trust

## codadilupo

Ciao a tutti. So già che mi attirero' le ire di mezzo mondo, con questa domanda, quindi, prego: sono un bersaglio facile  :Wink:  !

Il problema é questo:

Recentemente ho comperato questo modem della trust http://www.trust.com/products/product.htm?artnr=13521

Essendo un modem/router con interfaccia ethernet, ho pensato che, finalmente, avrei potuto abbandonare windows, visto che, al momento, mi serve solo per la connessione (tiscali mi ha rifilato la solita ciofeca USB - Aethra Starmodem con chipset Conexant, ma release del modello non adatta agl'eciadsl -, che, naturalmente, non ha voluto saperne di partire: figuratevi che viene visto come interfaccia audio !).

Mi son messo li', di buona lena: ho aperto firefox, e ho cercato l'indirizzo

10.0.0.2 . Ho inserito user a password per accedere ai settaggi via html

del modem e ho inserito i dati che avevo a suo tempo inserito (sempre via html) per il modem USB di Tiscali.

Ho lanciato adsl-Setup, e ho re-inserito i dati (ancora??!?).

Ho lanciato adsl-start, e ho atteso... che terminasse la connesione. Ho

visto su syslog-ng che mi veniva suggerito di creare "mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0".. e cosi' ho fatto.

Ho rilanciato adsl-start, e questa volta syslog-ng non ha restituito errori...

ma comunque non mi sono connesso a nulla, che non fosse il modem stesso (mi era stato assegnato l'IP 10.0.0.12).

Ora, visto che ho già letto l'HowTo del TLDP, e visto che ho veramente taaaanta voglia di mollare windows definitvamente (dai, é un controsenso usare linux come desktop, e windows come gateway  :Wink: ))) !!! ): avete idee, suggerimenti, guide passo-passo da segnalare ?

Grazie mille ad ogni buon-cuore che vorrà aiutarmi  :Wink: 

(e pure agl'altri, va'  :Wink: )

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Mar 20, 2004 1:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## motaboy

Non vorrei dire una cavolata anche perchè non ho mai usato un router,

Ma visto che è un modem-router non dovresti impostarlo come gateway e poi a collegarsi ci pensa lui con le impostazioni che gli hai dato via interfaccia web? 

questo senza dovere fare adsl-start che serve solo per i modem adsl.

Non linciatemi,è solo una supposizione per dare una mano a coda...

Bye!

----------

## randomaze

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Non vorrei dire una cavolata anche perchè non ho mai usato un router,
> 
> Ma visto che è un modem-router non dovresti impostarlo come gateway e poi a collegarsi ci pensa lui con le impostazioni che gli hai dato via interfaccia web? 
> 
> questo senza dovere fare adsl-start che serve solo per i modem adsl.
> ...

 

Confermo Tutto.

Io ho un modem-router e non ho mai usato un comando dal nome "adsl-start"   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Io ho un modem/router, collegato ad un router a 4 porte, ed entrambi usano una configurazione via interfaccia web, e si connettono per i cavoli loro. Stupendo! Uno fa anche da server dhcpcd!

Potrebbe anche darsi che il tuo sia piu' modem che router, e voglia adsl-start, ma diffido da questo.

----------

## Diggs

Idem come silian87!!!

Anche il mio tiente il dhcpd,ma non lo usco [ce mette troppo tempo   :Crying or Very sad:  ]

----------

## codadilupo

é quello che pensavo anch'io, ma, visto che dopo aver settato i dati del mio abbonamento via html non ho sortito effetti (non mi son collegato a nulla): ho pensato che, forse, l'apparecchio fosse impostato come "modem" e che i settaggi come "router" fossero opzionali.

Appena arrivo a casa, cmq, vedo di dare meglio un'occhiata.

Il fatto é che di come funzionino le connessioni so decisamente poco, e vado per tentativi e supposizioni spesso sbagliate, visto che, non solo fatico a comprendere (per ignoranza) la situazione di partenza, ma spesso, non so nemmeno qual'e' la situazione che devo ottenere   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> é quello che pensavo anch'io, ma, visto che dopo aver settato i dati del mio abbonamento via html non ho sortito effetti (non mi son collegato a nulla): ho pensato che, forse, l'apparecchio fosse impostato come "modem" e che i settaggi come "router" fossero opzionali.
> 
> 

 

Il mio ha un bottone (html) per connettersi e un paio di opzioni per dirgli di farlo automaticamente all'accensione. Dall'html dovresti vedere lo stato del modem per capire se é un problema di connessione con il provider o con il tuo computer  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Io ho un modem/router della rooper (digicom ethernet-usb combo), collegato ad un router della net-gear a 5 porte+1 che fa da server dhcpcd anche troppo bene!!!

Secondo voi posso mettere tra il modem ed il router un computer (p180) da firewall con linux? 

Il dubbio mi e' venuto in quanto il router ha una porta specifica per il modem adsl, e non so se e' effettivamente cosi', o l'hanno messa solo per spiegarti che la ci va un cavo incrociato. Qualche idea?

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il dubbio mi e' venuto in quanto il router ha una porta specifica per il modem adsl, e non so se e' effettivamente cosi', o l'hanno messa solo per spiegarti che la ci va un cavo incrociato. Qualche idea?

 

Potrebbe essere la porta del default gateway... dovresti controllare i manuali per vedere coa puoi e non puoi fare. Diciamo che in teoria dovresti poter mettere il firewall senza problemi

----------

## blackfede

@coda

Anche io ho appeana comprato un router Atlantis (fantastico, fa di tutto VPN, server dhcp, pubblicazione del pc con ippubblico, firewall, ecc), tutto quello che ho dovuto fare è stato:

1-collegare il router

2-accendere il pc

3-inserire ip del router il konqueror

4-impostare il tipo di connessione come ppp-oe e inserire nome utente e psw

5-lanciare la connessione del router e impostarlo come server dhcp

6-

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 e per verificare che tutto vada, un bel ping a google (per me era tutto ok)

7-impostare il dhcpcd all'avvio, così sono subito connesso! Per fare ciò inserisci la riga 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

in /etc/conf.d/net, quindi dai un bel 

```
rc-update add net.eth0
```

Tutto questo ovviamente se usi il dhcp, molto comodo a mio avviso!  :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Altro che se e' comodo! Quando viene qualcuno a asa mia con il computer, si attacca al router, e da il comando dhcpcd eth0, e tutto funzia!

----------

## codadilupo

dunque, ecco il resoconto di quel che ho fatto, sperando che possa illuminare qualcuno (me, no di certo !):

- Ho resettato il router ai valori di fabbricazione, tramite l'apposito pulsante.

- Ho spento e riacceso il router

- ho acceso il pc

- ho pingato 10.0.0.2 che mi ha risposto

- ho dato 

```
# ifconfig
```

 che mi ha restituito 10.0.0.12 sull'interfaccia di rete eth0

- ho aperto firefox e ho puntato la pagina 10.0.0.2

- ho inserito admin e passwd e mi si é aperta la pagina dei settaggi del router

ora, a memoria, l'albero dei link é il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> Home
> 
> Status
> 
> ADSL
> ...

 

di tutto questo, mi sono interessanto alla sezione WAN Configuration, dove ho inserito i dati del mio account con tiscali.

Sono tornato in shell, e ho aspettato che il led ADSL Sync sul router passasse dal blinking a fisso.

Ho pingato wwws.google.it e mi ha dato host unreachable (chiaramente)

Immagino di dover toccare un queicos nel Bridging, ma non ho capito cosa, visto che ho provato varie configurazioni, ma l'effetto é stato il mendesimo (a un certo punto ho pure pensato: magari devo riavviare   :Laughing:  )

A 'sta sera, per precisazioni maggiori sulla pagina di configurazione.

Coda

----------

## tocas

Se hai un router non ti serve (anzi non devi) installare nessun PPPoE sulla tua linux box.

Sono importanti alcuni parametri di configurazione del router dei quali alcuni sono relativi al tipo di provieder al quale ti colleghi. Comunque in Italia mi sembra di aver capito che più o meno adottano tutti i soliti parametri. 

Per farti un esempio ti passo i parametri essenziali del mio router per funzionare con Alice di Telecom utilizzando il PPPoE:

Wan Configuration

VPI=8

VCI=35

ENCAPSULATION=PPPoE LLC

Dovresti avere un menù dove impostare username e password relativi al tuo ppp account. 

Questi sono i parametri essenziali da impostare e controllare per la connessione.

E' probabile che anche il tuo router possieda un menù "Diagnostic Test" tramite il quale è possibile verificare la varie fasi di connessione.

Antonio

---

----------

## alexerre

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wan Configuration
> 
> VPI=8
> ...

 

Ma magari il problema e' proprio questo: magari tiscali gli eroga un servizio ppp over ATM non over ethernet quindi non riuscira' mai a collegarsi tenendo le impostazioni pppoE - il modem non si allineara' mai perche' non riconosce il giusto incapsulamento. 

@coda

Spero che tu abbia acquistato un modem che supporti pppoA oltre al classico pppoE

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Ma magari il problema e' proprio questo: magari tiscali gli eroga un servizio ppp over ATM non over ethernet

 

Se non ricordo male tiscali ha il PPPoA. Ma questo l'ho cmq impostato.

Ho preso i valori dalla configurazione che sul modem USB che mi ha dato tiscali, e li ho inseriti nella pagina di configurazione del modem nuovo.

Avrebbe dovuto bastare (e, io continuo a credere che il problema é che sto facendo le cose a metà, am non ho ancora capito quale metà manca  :Wink: )

Cmq, le specifiche del modem/router sono queste:

 *Quote:*   

> Caratteristiche tecniche
> 
> Modem e router ADSL per una facile condivisione dell'accesso a Internet 
> 
> Semplice utility di configurazione e diagnostica tramite Web mediante la rete cablata 
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora, a memoria, l'albero dei link é il seguente:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Home
> ...

 

Oltre ad attendere le lucine, hai visto anche cosa dice "status" nel momento in cui dovrebbe essere connesso?

Hai controllato se da qualche parte c'é un test della connessione?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oltre ad attendere le lucine, hai visto anche cosa dice "status" nel momento in cui dovrebbe essere connesso?
> 
> Hai controllato se da qualche parte c'é un test della connessione?

 

Si', ma ora non sono in grado di dare maggiori particolari.

Questa sera ripeto l'esperimento, e vedo di postare un che di piu' dettagliato.

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Ma hai impostato il default gateway con l'indirizzo ip del modem-router?

Mi sa che sia qualcosa del tipo

route add gw ipdlmodemrouter

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ma hai impostato il default gateway con l'indirizzo ip del modem-router?

 

Si': ho dato 

```
# route add gw 10.0.0.2 default
```

Ma mi ha ritornato un errore (tipo "loop failed..." boh..).

L'inghippo credo proprio sia qui: se il modem é correttamente inizializzato per accedere a internet per conto suo, dovrei trovare da qualche parte l'indirizzo assegnatogli da tiscali (212.113.xx.xx), come succede quando uso windows con l'altro modem.

Invece nisba...

Devo controllare parecchie cose, ma il problema é che non ho ben chiaro cosa, ancora  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## blackfede

Ok,consiglio che attirerà le ire di tutti...

Attaccalo in win, segui le istruzioni che ti hanno dato (sicuramente solo ed esclusivamente per wincess) insieme al router per impostarlo, e guarda se li funzia. Appena vedi che su win va, passa a linux -senza spegenre il router- e poi dai il comando

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

cambia eth0 con la tua interfaccia di rete....

Dovrebbe andare tutto bene...credo  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Ok,consiglio che attirerà le ire di tutti...
> 
> Attaccalo in win, segui le istruzioni che ti hanno dato (sicuramente solo ed esclusivamente per wincess) insieme al router per impostarlo, e guarda se li funzia. Appena vedi che su win va, passa a linux -senza spegenre il router- e poi dai il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Confermo in pieno. In ogni caso io, avendo qualche client Windows in casa, ho comunque preferito usare il CD della Trust. Ho lo stesso router, il 445equalcosa. E neanche mi sono perso a settare tutte quelle robe dal web, ho attaccato il portatile, ho messo su il CD e ho lasciato che facesse lui.

Quando tutto funziona, manda una bella email al servizio tecnico chiedendogli qualche cazzata complicata di cui non sanno niente (tipo come si fa a scavalcare il dhcp del router?) e loro ti risponderanno piu' o meno che se vuoi un IP fisso devi chiederlo al tuo provider (anche se io avevo specificato che l'ip fisso lo volevo all'interno della lan...) e mi hanno mandato il megamanualozzoavanzatissimospaziale del router. Lì c'è diversa roba interessante  :Smile: 

(mi sembra di stare a scrivere una soluzione per Monkey Island...)

----------

## motaboy

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *motaboy wrote:*   Ma hai impostato il default gateway con l'indirizzo ip del modem-router? 
> 
> Si': ho dato 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E infatti il comando è sbagliato e ho detto una ca$$ata...

Ovviamente se usi "dhcpcd" non dovrebbe servire a niente però per precisione dovrebbe essere:

1)

```

route add 10.0.0.2 eth0

```

In questo modo dici ai pacchetti destinati al modem di uscire tramite la scheda di rete (eth0, non so il tuo caso)

2)

```

route add default gw 10.0.0.2

```

In questo modo imposti che tutti i pacchetti destinati add indirizzi ip non impostati nella route table vengono indirizzati a 10.0.0.2.

correggetemi se sbaglio, non ho mai usato una rete e le prove le ho fatte con ppp0.

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  *blackfede wrote:*   Ok,consiglio che attirerà le ire di tutti...
> 
> Attaccalo in win 
> 
> Confermo in pieno. In ogni caso io, avendo qualche client Windows in casa, ho comunque preferito usare il CD della Trust.

 

ragazzi: ho appena passato la notte a cercare di far andare il maledetto coso. Nulla da fare. Ci s'e' messo anche Doom.it da remoto, con un casino di connessioni incrociate per fargli vedere "live" il router, e nisba... alla fine, senza saperlo, ho seguito i vostri consigli, che sono stati identici al mio "sarà l'ultima spiaggia" e al "fallo e fregatene!" di doom  :Wink: )

Ho messo il cd della trust....

per due volte ho inserito i dati e controllato via html... e nemmeno me li salvava !

Alla terza, invece che mettere lo username completo con il dominio (@tiscali.it) come ho impostato - e funziona - sull'altro modem datomi da tiscali, ho messo solo il nome: ha salvato i dati, e ora funziona sia su win che linux !!!!

Ma che cavolo, puo' davvero essere un cavolo di " @tiscali.it " a fare il danno ?

Ho controllato tramite gli screenshot che avevo salvato delle mie configurazioni manuali ed é tutto identico ! L'unica modifica sono i dati dell'abbonamento ADSL, e quelli li so !

Bah! Come dico sempre, quando non ci arriva la tecnica, resta solo la:

" PROGRAMMAZIONE VOODOO "   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Ho lo stesso router, il 445equalcosa. E neanche mi sono perso a settare tutte quelle robe dal web, ho attaccato il portatile, ho messo su il CD e ho lasciato che facesse lui.

 

theRealMorpheu5, hai davvero rischiato grosso: per come ero messo, avrei potuto darti la caccia per anni ! Ma come, c'hai lo stesso modem, e me lo dici solo ORAA ????  :Twisted Evil: 

Come minimo mi dovrai fare una copia del manualozzo supermegagalattico per scampare alla mia ira  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Quando tutto funziona, manda una bella email al servizio tecnico chiedendogli qualche cazzata complicata di cui non sanno niente

 

ho già sperimentato, i sognorini mi han detto: beh, non sappiamo nulla di linux, quindi cazzi tuoi   :Shocked:  (le parole non erano proprio queste, ma piu' o meno il senso si'  :Wink: )

Ad ogni modo, grazie a tutti, ancora una volta, e grazie al nostro magnifico moderatore del modo Doom.it !  :Wink: 

Ora non ho piu' scuse per brasare via windows (a parte le reticenze di mio padre, al quale procurero' al piu' presto una playstation, cosi' mi lascia in pace  :Laughing:  )

P.S.: ora devo solo capire come accedere al mio pc da remoto, visto che l'indirizzo pubblico tiscali lo assegna al router, e il mio pc resta con il suo bel 10.0.0.12  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> " PROGRAMMAZIONE VOODOO "   

 

AHAHAHA Questa me la riciclo!  :Very Happy: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*    Ho lo stesso router, il 445equalcosa. E neanche mi sono perso a settare tutte quelle robe dal web, ho attaccato il portatile, ho messo su il CD e ho lasciato che facesse lui. 
> 
> theRealMorpheu5, hai davvero rischiato grosso: per come ero messo, avrei potuto darti la caccia per anni ! Ma come, c'hai lo stesso modem, e me lo dici solo ORAA ???? 
> 
> Come minimo mi dovrai fare una copia del manualozzo supermegagalattico per scampare alla mia ira 

 

E come facevo a saperlo! Io pensavo di essere l'unico sfigato al mondo che va a comprarsi un router della Trust solo perché costa poco!  :Shocked:  Uhmmm... ok, appena mi decido a rimettere su l'HD di zozz (che tengo staccato perché sennò due si stufano e si scaldano troppo e ho già perso un HD in questa maniera)  :Mad: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: ora devo solo capire come accedere al mio pc da remoto, visto che l'indirizzo pubblico tiscali lo assegna al router, e il mio pc resta con il suo bel 10.0.0.12 

 

Eh, o navighi un po' per le opzioni del router oppure aspetti che ti copio il manualozzo  :Cool:  Avevo visto che la cosa era abbastanza intuitiva ma io, dopo una settimana (e non ci avevo fatto nulla), ho dovuto resettare il router... sigh  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: ora devo solo capire come accedere al mio pc da remoto, visto che l'indirizzo pubblico tiscali lo assegna al router, e il mio pc resta con il suo bel 10.0.0.12 
> 
> 

 

Devi cercare una cosa chiamata "Port Forwarding" tra le impostazioni del modem  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> P.S.: ora devo solo capire come accedere al mio pc da remoto, visto che l'indirizzo pubblico tiscali lo assegna al router, e il mio pc resta con il suo bel 10.0.0.12 
> 
>  
> ...

 

La cosa che le somiglia di più è "Virtual Servers" ma non sembra funzionare. Ma ho solo pastrocchiato, non ho fatto seriamente col manuale alla mano.

----------

## codadilupo

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   " PROGRAMMAZIONE VOODOO "    
> 
> AHAHAHA Questa me la riciclo! 

 

questo l'ho già riciclata io da qui  :Wink: 

ti consiglio anche il resto del sito: http://www.soft-land.org/storie

c'e' da morire dal ridere (o dal piangere !)  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> E come facevo a saperlo! Io pensavo di essere l'unico sfigato al mondo che va a comprarsi un router della Trust solo perché costa poco!  Uhmmm... ok, appena mi decido a rimettere su l'HD di zozz (che tengo staccato perché sennò due si stufano e si scaldano troppo e ho già perso un HD in questa maniera) 

 

ottimissimo ! Intanto ho scritto di nuovo al centro assistenza per sapere come si fa a pubblicare i pc che sono connessi al router in modo da poterli controllare da remoto, chiaramente, ho specificato, dovrei connettermi in ssh (tanto per aggiungere una sigla che sicuramente non sanno, visto che sul manuale d'istruzioni c'e' scritto: "funziona con tutti gli OS, ma é meglio se usate WinXP"  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> Eh, o navighi un po' per le opzioni del router oppure aspetti che ti copio il manualozzo  Avevo visto che la cosa era abbastanza intuitiva ma io, dopo una settimana (e non ci avevo fatto nulla), ho dovuto resettare il router... sigh 

 

Grazie per le dritte, anche randomaze  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> La cosa che le somiglia di più è "Virtual Servers" ma non sembra funzionare. Ma ho solo pastrocchiato, non ho fatto seriamente col manuale alla mano.

 

Beh, guarda, io ho fatto con il manuale alla mano (anche se, a dir la verità, per 4 campi da riempire, nunn'e' che serviva proprio..  :Wink: )... ma non cambia nualla lo stesso: non funziona  :Wink: 

com'e' scritto sul manualetto contenuto sul cd d'installazione, non si deve far altro che assegnare un ip statico al pc che si vuole pubblicare, decidere su quale porta debba rispondere, e dire se la porta é TCP o UDP.

si salva, si riavvia il router, e il gioco é.... s-fatto, nel senso che non funzia nulla: ho seguito le istruzioni, per poter mantere un ID alto con emule, ma continua a rispondere che la mia porta non é accessibile, e che probabilmente sono dietro un firewall (lo so, c'e' un mezzo bsd dentro sto router  :Wink:  )

P.S.: lo stronzo del centro assistenza mi ha detto che per risolvere il problema dovevo far riferimento al manualetto allegato nel cd, quindi... niente supermanualone avanzatissimo !  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## iridium103

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Devi cercare una cosa chiamata "Port Forwarding" tra le impostazioni del modem 

 

..no no, nei router trust quella sezione si chiama virtual server 

(cosi come nei router qtec/smc  :Twisted Evil:   ).. ed è semplice da configurare,

devi solo mettere porta pubblica, porta privata e ip privato (magari anche tcp o udp (mi sto affidando al mio router smc)) , poi per essere sicuro riavvi il router e provi ..  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> ..no no, nei router trust quella sezione si chiama virtual server (cosi come nei router qtec/smc   ).. ed è semplice da configurare, devi solo mettere porta pubblica, porta privata e ip privato (magari anche tcp o udp (mi sto affidando al mio router smc)) , poi per essere sicuro riavvi il router e provi .. 

 

come ho detto un post fa, é quel che ho fatto, ma emule continua a indicare un ID Basso ;-(

Coda

----------

## iridium103

mmmh  :Sad:  nn so come aiutarti x emule ..poiche nn lo uso   :Crying or Very sad: 

comunque la procedura è quella...

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come ho detto un post fa, é quel che ho fatto, ma emule continua a indicare un ID Basso ;-(
> 
> 

 

Io per essere sicuro di aver capito il funzionamento del port forwarding (o virtual host che dir si voglia...) avevo usato apache (facevo il forward della porta 8000 del router verso la 80 del PC) e, per verificare la connessione dall'esterno chiedevo a google di tradurmi l'URL http://x.y.z.w:8000  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> come ho detto un post fa, é quel che ho fatto, ma emule continua a indicare un ID Basso ;-(
> 
>  
> ...

 

E' proprio questo il punto: credo anch'io - e avevo intenzione, 'sta sera, di provare proprio con apache  :Wink:  ! - che il forwarding funzioni, quando il pc deve essere raggiungibile per un "servizio", ma il mio problema é che io voglio raggiungerlo da remoto per amministrare la macchina.... e li', che porta gli do ? una a caso ? E se voglio connettermi con vnc, come dico a vnc che porta usare (visto che il client lo userei da winzozz) ?

'nsomma, sul router ci sono tre regolette, ma, proprio per questo, puo' essere complicato usarle  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> che il forwarding funzioni, quando il pc deve essere raggiungibile per un "servizio", ma il mio problema é che io voglio raggiungerlo da remoto per amministrare la macchina.... e li', che porta gli do ? una a caso ? E se voglio connettermi con vnc, come dico a vnc che porta usare (visto che il client lo userei da winzozz) ?
> 
> 

 

A parte il discorso apache (che usa la porta 80, ma nel caso del router la porta 80 é anche la porta del tool di amministrazione) puoi usare la stessa porta del PC. Es. il telnet rigiri la 23 del router sulla 23 del PC. Tra l'altro con *mule potrebbe essere consigliato dato che il client comunica "all'esterno" le porte che ascolta...

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A parte il discorso apache (che usa la porta 80, ma nel caso del router la porta 80 é anche la porta del tool di amministrazione) puoi usare la stessa porta del PC. Es. il telnet rigiri la 23 del router sulla 23 del PC. Tra l'altro con *mule potrebbe essere consigliato dato che il client comunica "all'esterno" le porte che ascolta...

 

cioe' mi stai dicendo che dovrei fare una cosa tipo:

macchina: 10.0.0.10

porta interna: 4762

porta esterna 23

E' corretto ?

Coda che 'sta storia delle porte non ce l'ha ben chiara   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by codadilupo on Fri Mar 12, 2004 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> macchina            porta            porta
> 
> con IP               interna           esterna
> ...

 

No, dicevo:

```

macchina            porta            porta

con IP               interna           esterna

Statico

----------

## xchris

io ti consiglio vivamente di aprire la 22 - ssh

cosi' pure il traffico di vnc viene criptato e compresso (tramite port forfwarding di ssh).

e magari la 4662 o quella che usi per xmule

ciao

P.S.:con questa soluzione puoi:

1 - entrare in ssh sul sistema

2 - trasferire file via sftp (sempre ssh)

3 - forwardare i servizi che vuoi con ssh e renderli sicuri (invece che fornirli direttamente)

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io ti consiglio vivamente di aprire la 22 - ssh
> 
> 

 

Si parlava del telnet a mò di esempio  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

si certo  :Smile: 

io parlavo per il futuro  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

torno a boma per dirvi che ho risolto anche il problema del port forwarding....

... ed era una cazzata   :Embarassed: 

riassumendo:

in Virtual Servers si imposta "porta pubblica", "porta privata", IP dell'host, e tipo di porta (TCP/UDP).

Dopodiché si sceglie un IP che non sia nel range di indirizzi del DHCP Server del router (ma che abbia subnet e tutto il resto della stessa "famigghia"    :Laughing:  ) e lo si imposta come IP fisso sul pc host che si vuole forwardare.

Cos'e' che sbagliavo io ?

Mi vergogno un po' a dirlo, ma..... non impostavo il default gateway   :Embarassed:  , che, chiaramente, deve essere il router (IP della LAN, non l'IP che gli assegna il vostro Provider... senno' non potreste saperlo prima  :Wink: )

ehhh, vabbe', capitano anche queste   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

eccomi di nuovo qui   :Crying or Very sad: 

Credevo di aver risolto, e invece... solo a metà.

Il fatto é che il port forwarding funziona su xMule: e, infatti, l'ID che mi viene assegnato é "Alto", cosa che starebbe a indicare l'accesso alla mia porta 4662.

infatti, a parte il fottio di porte listening (  :Shocked:  ), netstat mi riporta il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> C:\Documents and Settings\Elianto>netstat -na
> 
> Connessioni attive
> 
>   Proto  Indirizzo locale       Indirizzo esterno       Stato
> ...

 

tuttavia, come avrete notato, c'e' anche una porta 8080, che dovrebbe essere quella di apache, ma che in realtà non é raggiungibile, diosolosaperché.

Se provo a dare http://IPASSEGNATODATISCALI:80, mi risponde il router, ovviamente. Se do http://IPDELPC:8080 mi risponde apache. Se do http://IPASSEGNATODATISCALI:8080 mi risponde picche.

Come se non bastasse, non sono piu' in grado di spedire posta o navigare in internet. Tutto questo solo perché ho messo un IP fisso sul pc, anziché dirgli di prenderselo dal dhcp. Ma vi sembra normale ???

Coda

----------

## t0mcat

io ho lo stesso identico router da circa 8 mesi, e mi sono trovato benissimo nonstante sia di fascia decisamente "home".

racconterò la mia esperienza con quest'apparecchietto niente male:

per quanto riguarda l'installazione, non ho avuto alcun problema, ho lasciato i settaggi che avevo messo via web su winzozz (al tempo ricordo di aver cambiato solo i settaggi della WAN), settato la eth0 su dhcp, e ha funzionato sin dal boot del livecd.

non ho ancora capito come sistemare il nat, quindi ho lasciato le impostazioni di default.

non ho capito bene come togliere il dhcp, ci ho provato diverse volte ma addirittura un paio di tentativi sono finiti con un reset forzato della flash del router perché non riuscivo + nemmeno ad aprire il pannello web.  :Embarassed: 

per quanto riguarda il port forwarding a.k.a. virtual servers (e non è solo nei trust che si chiama così, eh!), ho sempre usato porte uguali per esterno e interno:

apache, aperto sulla 80, funziona benissimo da remoto (ho pure registrato un dominio dinamico da dyndns e aperto un piccolo web serverino per sviluppare sitozzi e hostare quelli degli amici), però in locale non posso accedervi via ip esterno, solo tramite ip interno (e ovviamente localhost): ho letto che è normale, qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa in proposito? perché il problema è che non posso testare da solo i name vhosts di apache e devo sempre chiedere a qualcuno di farmi il favore di testare i domini dinamici.

ho messo su anche proftpd sulla 21, e si presenta lo stesso problema: connessione rifiutata se accedo all'ip esterno da locale.

per emule ho aperto la 4662 TCP e la 4672 UDP, e non ho mai avuto problemi di alcun tipo. 

ho aperto anche la 113 e in locale ho messo il REJECT su iptables, per velocizzare la connessione a IRC.

infine, cosa che consiglio a chi ha aperto il post anche se mi auguro sia superfluo dirlo, per motivi di sicurezza ho cambiato la porta del webserver del router (quando era la 80, cioè uguale a quella di apache, da remoto gli altri aprivano apache, mentre io se accedevo all'ip esterno da locale aprivo il web server del router; ora che l'ho cambiata invece di apache, come ho detto prima, mi appare "connection refused"; rinnovo la richiesta di informazioni al riguardo!) e la password sia di utente sia di amministrazione.

ultimo problema che ho avuto:

settando iptables mi sono accorto che non mi funziona il log dei portscan e dei ping, e il drop dei bad ICMP, perché a questi risponde il router e non la mia macchina locale! qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere questo problema?

p.s.

qualcuno sa indicarmi un howto per il nat che riguardi specificamente i router/gateway esterni? ne ho trovate solo riguardanti iptables  :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

per i vhost metti delle voci nel file /etc/hosts

vhost1.xxx.xx 	127.0.0.1

vhost2.xxx.xx 	127.0.0.1

ciao

P.S.:per i log psd nn mi preoccuperei.. non raggiungono neppure la tua macchina (a parte qualche porta)

----------

## t0mcat

 *xchris wrote:*   

> per i vhost metti delle voci nel file /etc/hosts
> 
> vhost1.xxx.xx 	127.0.0.1
> 
> vhost2.xxx.xx 	127.0.0.1
> ...

 

non funzica   :Sad: 

il mio /etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1                       localhost       felix

t0mwebdesign.gotdns.com         127.0.0.1

files.t0mwebdesign.gotdns.com   127.0.0.1

showtime.homeftp.net            127.0.0.1

```

ma il browser mi da sempre "connection refused"

----------

## xchris

e' evidente che ho bevuto  :Very Happy: 

127.0.0.1		vhost1.xxx

127.0.0.1		vhost2.xxx

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *t0mcat wrote:*   

> però in locale non posso accedervi via ip esterno, solo tramite ip interno (e ovviamente localhost): ho letto che è normale, qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa in proposito?

 

é normale, nel senso che se apri IP_ESTERNO da locale, su porta 80 (default) ti risponde direttamente il webserver del router, e non apache.

 *Quote:*   

> infine, cosa che consiglio a chi ha aperto il post anche se mi auguro sia superfluo dirlo, per motivi di sicurezza ho cambiato la porta del webserver del router (quando era la 80, cioè uguale a quella di apache, da remoto gli altri aprivano apache, mentre io se accedevo all'ip esterno da locale aprivo il web server del router; ora che l'ho cambiata invece di apache, come ho detto prima, mi appare "connection refused"; rinnovo la richiesta di informazioni al riguardo!) e la password sia di utente sia di amministrazione.

 

ho fattoi l contrario: ho messo apache su 8080, ma da locale non riesco comunque ad accedere ad apache.

Provero' a scambiare le cose, appena metto apache sul desktop.

Coda

----------

## t0mcat

 *xchris wrote:*   

> e' evidente che ho bevuto 
> 
> 127.0.0.1		vhost1.xxx
> 
> 127.0.0.1		vhost2.xxx
> ...

 

ora va tutto, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

